# Valor eficaz señal diente de sierra



## makine (Mar 25, 2008)

Pues eso, si alguien sabe como se calcula el valor eficaz de una señal de diente de sierra periódica sabiendo su valor de pico etc. Es (Aamplitud max/√3) ?
Un saludin, asias!


----------



## macraig (Mar 25, 2008)

Eso es para triangulares... q tipo de diente de sierra es, es decir cual es el periodo de subida y el de bajada?

en todo caso aca esta la formula para cualquier senal

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valor_eficaz

Salu2


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 25, 2008)

Para una diente de sierra general, es decir, con componente continua:
   Vrms = raiz( Vmedio^2 + Vpicoapico^2 /12)

Si NO tiene componente continua (Vmedio=0) :  Vrms = Vpicoapico/(2*raiz(3))

Si varia entre 0 y Vp   (Vmedio=Vp/2 y Vpicoapico=Vp)  es:    Vrms = Vp/raiz(3)


Nota: Si la señal es triangular los resultados son los mismos.


----------



## makine (Mar 25, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Para una diente de sierra general, es decir, con componente continua:
> Vrms = raiz( Vmedio^2 + Vpicoapico^2 /12)
> 
> Si NO tiene componente continua (Vmedio=0) :  Vrms = Vpicoapico/(2*raiz(3))
> ...



Gracias Eduardo me ha sido de una ayuda completa!!!   . No encontraba estas formulas en ningún sitio y no sabía deducirlas...
La formula esta es la que más me interesa: Vrms = raiz( Vmedio^2 + Vpicoapico^2 /12) 
El 12 divide la suma de Vmedio y Vpp o solo divide a la de Vpico a pico?                                        
macraig si tiene tiempo de ascenso y descenso no sería considerada una señal triangular? Diente de sierra tiene un tiempo de ascenso lineal y el de descenso es instantaneo, tengo entendido yo, o no tiene porque considerarse "diente de sierra"...en todo caso empezaría a parecer un diente de sierra si tubiera alguno de los dos tiempos muy cortos...no?? gracias por las respuestas!!!


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 25, 2008)

El 12 divide solo (Vpicoapico^2)

En matematicas la diente de sierra es discontinua y la triangular continua.
Fisicamente no existen señales discontinuas, pero de acuerdo al analisis que se este haciendo, si el tiempo de descenso es mucho menor que el periodo se la puede considerar asi.

Por ejemplo, si una "sierra" de tension actua sobre una carga resistiva o inductiva no hay problemas.  Pero si se trata de una carga capacitiva, esa discontinuidad en la tension implicaria corriente infinita, en ese caso hay que tener en cuenta el tiempo de descenso por bajo que sea porque de eso dependera la corriente.


----------



## makine (Mar 25, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> El 12 divide solo (Vpicoapico^2)
> 
> En matematicas la diente de sierra es discontinua y la triangular continua.
> Fisicamente no existen señales discontinuas, pero de acuerdo al analisis que se este haciendo, si el tiempo de descenso es mucho menor que el periodo se la puede considerar asi.
> ...



Muchísimas gracias, me ha aclarado todas mis dudas.

Un saludo!


----------



## DRAGO (Mar 28, 2008)

buenas, aca te dejo la cuentita que tenes que hacer para calcular el valor medio de cualquier señal periodica, solo tenes que saber integrar y listo

2/To ∫ f(t).dt       siendo los limites de integracion entre To/2 y -To/2 y To es el periodo de la señal

corrijanme si me equivoco, este es el termino Ao de fourier y que representa el valor medio  8)


----------



## brumley (Sep 20, 2010)

Para sacar valores RMS de una onda triangular es VRMS=Ap/raiz de 3 APLICANDO LO QUE DIJO DRAGO y si quieres verificar use multisim coloque un generador de funciones y un multimetro en las entradas del generador y listo ves que esta formula sirve


----------



## fabian21 (Sep 20, 2010)

mm trata de encontrar la ecuación de la onda periódica en un periodo en funcion de wt (f(t)).. luego el valor eficaz de esta será la raiz cuadrada de la integral con respecto a t de (1/T)*f^2(t) en el periodo deseado de tiempo. Esto sirbe para cualquier tipo de señal periodica.

Recuerda que si no sabes integrar, puedes calcular el área bajo la curva. Es lo mismo que integrar.


----------



## Julia M (Jul 31, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Para una diente de sierra general, es decir, con componente continua:
> Vrms = raiz( Vmedio^2 + Vpicoapico^2 /12)



Hola soy nueva en ésto estoy estudiando electronica y no me queda claro porq en la primer ecuacion el Vp-p es dividido 12, podran ayudarme un poco? Sobre todo Eduardo q fue quien respondio esa expresion. Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 31, 2011)

Julia M dijo:


> Eduardo dijo:
> 
> 
> > Para una diente de sierra general, es decir, con componente continua:
> ...




Sale de aplicar la definicion de valor eficaz:
Vrms = raiz( 1/T Integral(v(t)^2,0,T) )​Una diente de sierra general la podés escribir en función de *su valor pap* y su *componente cc* (el valor medio) como:
v(t) = Vcc + Vpap*(t-T/2)/T  ; 0<t<T​Reemplazando eso en la definición y resolviendo llegás a la expresión anterior.


----------



## BKAR (Abr 13, 2012)

hola foro::
pero ya busqeu por todos lados
y no encuentro....
la definicion de Factor Forma y de Factor cresta
ok ok factor cresta aki

pero nada de factor forma
...creo que tiene que ver con el rizado
y no me respondan que la la relación de un valor con el otro valor
lo que quiero es la interpretación de ese factor, que me da a entender ese valor


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 13, 2012)

BKAR dijo:


> pero nada de factor forma
> ...creo que tiene que ver con el rizado
> *y no me respondan que la la relación de un valor con el otro valor*
> lo que quiero es la interpretación de ese factor, que me da a entender ese valor


 Si *"la relación de un valor con el otro valor"* no te dice nada, entonces primero vos tendrías que explicar qué no entendés del valor eficaz y qué del valor absoluto promedio.


----------



## BKAR (Abr 13, 2012)

no...no es eso...
si se que es el valor eficaz

pero una respuesta que el factor forma=Veficaz/Vmedio
no dice nada qeu digamos....como interpreto ese valor desde el punto de vista de un electronico
algo asi como la explicacion del link del pdf
....tambien mi profesor nos dejo esa tareita
como he dicho no encuentro la respuesta adecuada


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 13, 2012)

Cómo que no dice nada?   
- Cuál es el factor de forma con señal senoidal?
- Y el de una onda cuadrada?
- Y el de un tren de pulsos rectangulares de x% de ciclo de trabajo?



Si tenés un rectificador de media onda alimentando una carga resistiva, y medís tensión con un tester común: Como harías para saber la potencia disipada por la carga?

Si tenés un rectificador "robusto" y medís la corriente en los diodos con una pinza amperométrica común: Como harías para saber la corriente eficaz en cada diodo?


----------



## BKAR (Abr 14, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Cómo que no dice nada?
> - Cuál es el factor de forma con señal senoidal?
> - Y el de una onda cuadrada?
> - Y el de un tren de pulsos rectangulares de x% de ciclo de trabajo?
> ...



disculpa que sea tan insistente, pero a que viene esto en mi pregunta???


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 15, 2012)

> Si tenés un rectificador de media onda alimentando una carga resistiva, y medís tensión con un tester común: Como harías para saber la potencia disipada por la carga?
> 
> Potencia efectiva?? si hay medio ciclo de la seno mmmm
> (Intensidad eficaz)^2*R bueno es lo primero que se me vino a la mente


Lástima que la lectura de los testers *"comunes medianos"* no es el valor eficaz sino el valor promedio en CC y 1.11*|Vin-Vm| en AC
Donde 1.11 = Kf el factor de forma de una senoidal y |Vin-Vm| el valor absoluto promedio de la señal de entrada menos su valor promedio.  Parece de locos pero no es más que lo que resulta de tener un capacitor en serie en la entrada.

La cosa empeora a medias si el tester es de los *"muy baratos"*, esos cuya *escala mas baja en AC es 200V* --> esos no tienen capacitor serie y solo rectifican media onda.
Su lectura en AC es por lo tanto: 2.22*|Vin2| ; con 2.22 = Kf2 el factor de forma de un seno 1/2 onda y |Vin2| el valor absoluto promedio del seno1/2onda
Con uno de medirías correctamente con las puntas en un sentido y 0 en el otro.



> Si tenés un rectificador "robusto" que es eso??


Me refiero a un rectificador de 100A..500A...2000A... donde hay que cuidar las condiciones de los diodos.



> mmm nunca he tenido en mis manos una pinza amperometrica..(con la justas paro con mi multimetro chino)..me mide la corriente, y hago lo que puse anteriormente


La lectura de una pinza amperométrica común tampoco es el valor eficaz, es lo mismo que con los testers, es el valor abs. promedio por el factor de forma.
Igual que antes, si la señal no es senoidal la lectura no es correcta.



> disculpa que sea tan insistente, pero a que viene esto en mi pregunta???


Tu pregunta era "como interpreto ese valor desde el punto de vista de un electronico".
El factor de forma tiene dos aplicaciones, por un lado es un número que te dá una idea de lo alejado que estás de una senoidal.
Y por otro, es un valor que te permite corregir la lectura del instrumento. Obviamente cuando se conoce cual es la forma de la señal (pero no su amplitud)

En el ejemplo de la corriente en los diodos, como las pinzas amperométricas de CC antiguamente no existían y hasta hace poco eran caras (por lo tanto pocos talleres las tenían) se hacía una medición con la pinza común y se corregía con el factor de forma.
Se usaba una tabla con los factores de forma para diferentes las configuraciones (monofásico,trifásico,hexafásico... onda completa, media onda..)



> algo asi como la explicacion del link del pdf
> ....tambien mi profesor nos dejo esa tareita
> como he dicho no encuentro la respuesta adecuada


El link es una buena explicación con gráficas y todo, casi lista para copiar-resumir-pegar. No esperes que alguien se tome ese trabajo. Los conceptos son esos, el resto es trabajo tuyo.


----------



## BKAR (Abr 16, 2012)

no no lo de factor cresta , si creo que lo entendi...
mas encontraba en aplicaciones para audio pero en esencia era lo mismo....
me gusto ese pdf, y lo puse en el foro por si alguien también le interesaba ya que es muy buena la información, mi pregunta iva referida al factor forma

y garcias por tus acertadas respuestas, yo tengo un tester esos suyo corazón es el ICL7106, archi_recontra_comnunes_y_baratos..de 3 1/2digitos los hay en cualquier tienda electrónica y si esos q no pasan los 200V en AC...

y según me acuerdo haber el valor para esos tester la trataban rectificando y filtrando, y si como dices valida para la seno..otra forma da un valor incorrecto y creo que no va tampoco a frecuencias bajas en comparación a la frecuencia de la  red

y como serán esos diodos que rectifican a 100A!!!
con la justas me imagino a los primos de los 1n4004 jeje..bueno gracias por el dato, luego investigare eso

dices corregir la lectura de un instrumneto...un ejemplo?
entonces asi como pones que en los tester "comunes medianos"
Kf(|Vin-Vm|) para el AC te da un valor y con la teoria y la seguridad de la forma de la señal puedes calibarar el tester para que de la lectura correcta supongo...y esa correcion afeacta linealmente a todos los resultados, asi ya esta calibrado en todo el rango de valores
y disculpa mi ignorancia qeu es "Vin"..dices señal de entrada pero si fuera la señal de entrada mmm al valor instantáneo dentro de cualquier periodo??
pero entonces Kf|Vin-Vm|=no estaría tambien "oscilando" ya que Vin no es constante?? o me estoy desviando por algún rumbo desconocido?
y Vm dices valor promedio, este no seria el valro medio y en una sinusoidal este no es 0?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 18, 2012)

> dices corregir la lectura de un instrumneto...un ejemplo?


La corriente de entrada de un equipo es de este tipo que puede variar entre 1 y 50A manteniendo esa forma:








Si el fabricante del equipo te indica cual es el factor forma, entonces midiendo con una pinza amperométrica común y aplicando el factor de forma vas a conocer el valor eficaz.

Esa señal la generé arbitrariamente con un simulador, pero es el estilo de formas de corriente que podés encontrar en el primario de cualquier trafo con rectificación en el secundario.
El factor de forma es:Kf = Irms/Imed = 1.57  (dado por el fabricante  )​Entonces, si mido eso con la pinza, leería: *629mA* 

Pero como uno sabe que la lectura de la pinza ya está afectada por el factor de forma de la senoidal (Kf_sen = 1.11)
El valor eficaz es :Irms = Kf * (629/1.11) = *890 mA*​Aunque el fabricante tranquilamente te puede dar directamente el factor de corrección a aplicar (más probable)  *K = 1.57/1.11 = 1.414*

En otras palabras, a la lectura de la pinza *le sumo el 41.4%* y tengo el valor eficaz.



> entonces asi como pones que en los tester "comunes medianos"
> Kf(|Vin-Vm|) para el AC te da un valor y con la teoria y la seguridad de la forma de la señal puedes calibarar el tester para que de la lectura correcta supongo...y esa correcion afeacta linealmente a todos los resultados, asi ya esta calibrado en todo el rango de valores


Si.



> y disculpa mi ignorancia qeu es "Vin"..dices señal de entrada pero si fuera la señal de entrada mmm al valor instantáneo dentro de cualquier periodo??
> pero entonces Kf|Vin-Vm|=no estaría tambien "oscilando" ya que Vin no es constante?? o me estoy desviando por algún rumbo desconocido?


Vin es la señal de entrada.  
En la expresión |Vin-Vm| es sólo el valor absoluto de la diferencia en términos matemáticos, lo que pasa es que como a la entrada del conversor AD entrás con *ese* valor absoluto bla bla filtrado, lo consideré implícito.



> y Vm dices valor promedio, este no seria el valro medio y en una sinusoidal este no es 0?


Yo empecé a esquivar el término "valor medio" cuando me dí cuenta que más de uno se pensaba que era "el valor en el medio" 

El asunto de los factores de forma es relacionar el parámetro que uno mide con el deseado, en el caso de señales con valor medio 0 no tiene utilidad (ni sentido matemático) hacer Vrms/Vmed.
En cambio, sí lo tiene tomar el Vmed como "el valor medio del valor absoluto", porque es lo que realmente estamos midiendo.


El conocimiento de los factores de forma, pero no hablo de los valores numéricos porque para eso existen las tablas, sino de sus propiedades te sirve herramienta de control en tus mediciones. Y cuando hablo de sus propiedades lo hago en forma gruesa. 
Como ser: 
 Si la señal es "aplastada", su Kf será menor de 1.11 y por lo tanto con mi tester común voy a medir de más, pero me quedo tranquilo porque sé que en más de un 11% no le voy a pifiar.
 Si la señal es "picuda", su Kf será mayor de 1.11 y por lo tanto voy a medir de menos, y tengo que tener cuidado porque si es "muy picuda" le puedo pifiar por mucho.
 Y si la señal tiene poco de senoidal pero sin grandes aplastamientos ni picos, su Kf será cercano a 1.11. Si bien no me sirve como medición para calibración, me sirve perfectamente como medición de control.

Como ejemplo, calculate el factor de forma de una onda triangular.
Nota: El ripple de una fuente se aproxima a una señal triangular.


----------

